# windsurf



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all.
within the end of november I will join you in Dubai and I have to thank you all in this forum because I found all answers to my doubts. Just one thing I still need to know, is there any possibility for windsurfing in Dubai. I know there's a kitesurf beach and several kite shops but nothing about windsurf...And one more question, will I be able to watch Mourinho boys (FC INTER) enjoying a couple of pints anywhere? ciao everybody


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

not sure there is enough ind for boarding....
from what i here, it's touch an go on kiting


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

mmmh. too bad! I will take my own gear with me and just wait the 15 knots blow to come...thanks great exp.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

30knots said:


> mmmh. too bad! I will take my own gear with me and just wait the 15 knots blow to come...thanks great exp.


I'm probably being overly pessimistic
places like egypt can get huge thermal winds, so there is some hope !

I would certainly bring your gear as good spots should certainly be driveable!


----------



## Unrepentant (Apr 12, 2009)

By the way wind in Oman is way better and also the waves further South through the summer (monsoon) period look very promising. I hope to drive over from Dubai for some good wavesailing some weekends.


----------

